# Invisible media server for the living room.



## hiddenmedia (Apr 17, 2006)

I just finished this modding project. I put a computer in some furniture so my wife would allow it to be in the living room next to the TV. Check it out and let me know what you think.
http://hiddenmedia.blogspot.com


----------



## hiddenmedia (Apr 17, 2006)

*Picture*










I thought I would throw a picture on here so you can see it a little.


----------



## forcifer (Nov 20, 2005)

im just wondering, but what graphics card is that? its pretty big


----------

